# I am looking for a beginner or average responsible fisherman, who would like to go fishing mostly in the bay and sound



## oceansbreeze (May 1, 2009)

*I am looking for a beginner or average responsible fisherman, who would like to go fishing mostly in the bay and sound*

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNoSpacing><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt">I am looking for a beginner or average responsible fisherman, who would like to go fishing mostly in the bay and sound, now and throughout the year. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNoSpacing><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNoSpacing><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt">There are several things you should know before you PM. I am looking for someone for long term, a local person that is one not a group. You must have a saltwater fishing license. I take my Golden Reviver with me, so you need to like dogs. I am from the Navarre area, so I launch from Shoreline Parkor Navarre. Smoking is totally out when on the boat, and normal trips are 2 to 6 hours so if you can go without smoking that long it would be okay, I don?t care if you smoke or not, but just not on the boat. You will need to be able help launch the boat my way which is Cape Horn 17; you need to be willing to learn GPS, marine radio, and how to operate the boat again my way. I anchor sometime when fishing but most of the time just drifting. I keep what I catch so long as it legal, and if it borderline it goes back whether it yours or my. I am fairly easy to get along with, I have morals, set in my ways and just want someone who has morals enjoys fishing and talking (most BS as my wife would put it) as much as I. I like fishing early mornings and late afternoons. Would be nice if you would be able to split cost live shrimp and help with the Ice. So if that sounds good to you send me a PM.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNoSpacing><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNoSpacing><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt">Thank you.


----------



## offshorelarry (Oct 9, 2007)

*RE: I am looking for a beginner or average responsible fisherman, who would like to go fishing mostly in the bay and sound*

PM sent


----------

